# what really good products will contain almond leaf extracts?



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

im trying out some new ideas to stimulate breeding among my bettas and i was wondering what fish tank products would contain almond leaf extracts? and a question i want to ask is, will female bettas actually fight over a male? i was on youtube yesterday and some guy put two females in the spawning tank with the male


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Why not just use the almond leaves? Personally, I would much rather do that than some liquid or powder. People sell them all over the net on fish sites.


----------



## sharkettelaw (Aug 30, 2011)

because i cant get them anywhere..i could buy offline but im wanting to try locally first so i'll order some at whichever pet store wants the business


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Indian Almond Leaf Aquarium Ketapang Spa Betta Extract | eBay
Many of these sites offer free shipping.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The Planted Tank Forum
The Planted Tank Forum

You may need to be a member to view them.

On this site, found no less than 10 threads posted this month all selling Indian almond leaves. Are you outside the US? One thread offered 20 leaves for $11 and $4 shipping. I can show you links to a few other websites with just as many threads offering them. They are very common in the hobby and not just used for Betta stuff. Probably used more for shrimp growers than anything else.

Unless you just wanted the extract and didn't care about the actual leaves.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Go with the leaves. The males will nest under them. You could try to find some attisons betta spa but its hard to find locally and usually can be found off amazon or the IBC store. 

AquaBid.com - Item # waterc1388721891 - Amy's 100 Gr A small INDIAN ALMOND LEAVES -P&H Inc - Ends: Thu Jan 2 2014 - 10:04:51 PM CDT
This is who I get my leaves from and I could not be happier. They stain the water well and my fish love them. They smell so good too


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

majerah1 said:


> Go with the leaves. The males will nest under them. You could try to find some attisons betta spa but its hard to find locally and usually can be found off amazon or the IBC store.
> 
> AquaBid.com - Item # waterc1388721891 - Amy's 100 Gr A small INDIAN ALMOND LEAVES -P&H Inc - Ends: Thu Jan 2 2014 - 10:04:51 PM CDT
> This is who I get my leaves from and I could not be happier. They stain the water well and my fish love them. They smell so good too


^ This. I've messed around with a couple of other options, but unless you are willing to invest time and a cooking pot for those other options, this is the best way to go about it.

The bottles of stuff you get from a LFS can be horribly out of date or the chemicals you are looking within the extracts have broken down over time and the solution is no longer "good".


----------



## chipmunk1210 (Jul 3, 2012)

Depending on where you are, you can use hardwood leaves like oak to simulate the IAL. They do not stain the water quite as dark but do provide a lot of the same benefits. The leaves would need to have already fallen off the tree and dried out. Then you wash them off really well and add them to your tank as wanted. This is only a good idea if your area does not spray for pests.

To answer you other question -- female bettas will fight with each other (whether in the presence of a male or not) and with just 2 of them in the tank it could easily turn nasty. There have been some breeders that will use another female to get the first female to be more receptive to spawning but it should be done cautiously and the second female should be left in a container so that no one gets hurt. I personally do not recommend it because if you have well conditioned betta pairs -- they will either spawn or not and not much will really change that.


----------

